
TV business kisses HDMI goodbye - mjfern
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2010/7/1/tv-business-kisses-hdmi-goodbye/
======
stcredzero
100 watts is also enough to power a Laptop or a Mac Mini. I can't wait for the
day when you just plug one cable into your laptop for power, video, and
everything else. (Provided your external monitor has a USB hub.) Docks will be
obsolete.

------
hga
I sure hope power provision is part of a negotiation protocol; using existing
form factors to provide power has been disastrous in times past (e.g. Amiga
1000).

